# Jeep on trails?



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

HI. I bought my brothers jeep off him today and was wondering if I can take it on the many orv trails that cross the northern lower. If so I am sure that I would have to buy a sticker. Where do I get a sticker from and how much. Thanks.


----------



## bentrod (Nov 27, 2004)

No, a jeep does not meet the requirements, it must be under 50" in width.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes, on some trails marked accordingly. Many ORV trails are multi-vehicle use where a jeep is totally legal. Just spent a long weekend in Irons riding the trails with my quad....many were multi use. ORV sticker is $16.25 get it on line and they will mail it to you within a week.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> Yes, on some trails marked accordingly. Many ORV trails are multi-vehicle use where a jeep is totally legal. Just spent a long weekend in Irons riding the trails with my quad....many were multi use. ORV sticker is $16.25 get it on line and they will mail it to you within a week.



Thanks, where do I get sticker from?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

rick said:


> Thanks, where do I get sticker from?


www.mi.gov/dnr 

that is the dnr website you can order it from that site.

Or you can get it from any fishing and hunting license dealer but those ones suck and fall off easily even with a garden hose. Order the one from the net. Also some atv motorcycle stores sell the good one as well.


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

The National Forest trails are better than the state ones. Not marked as well, but not as well travelled, more challenging. Lots around Bitely, White Cloud area.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

rick said:


> Thanks, where do I get sticker from?


Meir's and many other stores sell them as well.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Meijers sells the stupid printed one that falls off easily. Trust me you want the good one.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

You can absolutley take the Jeep onto the ORV trails, you just need to know which ones. If you look at the DNR's website, maps will show if there is access to larger vehicles or not. If you are looking for a good time and some challenging terrain, you won't find much on the ORV trails in that respect. Check out the National Forest trails for that.


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

Ditto on the Nat forest trails. Your county maps aren't going to have the two track/trail detail. For that go to TopoZone web site-too cool. check it out.


----------



## Dale_8_Fan (Feb 23, 2005)

I am planning my annual fall color tour of the U/P in October. This year I want to drive some of the trails on Drummond Island as well as the trails up near Paradise. Do I need to have a decal for this or is my Blazer ZR2 legal w/o? Thanks.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Dale_8_Fan said:


> I am planning my annual fall color tour of the U/P in October. This year I want to drive some of the trails on Drummond Island as well as the trails up near Paradise. Do I need to have a decal for this or is my Blazer ZR2 legal w/o? Thanks.


If it's an ORV trail you need an ORV sticker. If it is a Nat'l forest trail I do not think you need one.


----------



## Z15 (Sep 8, 2007)

edit...


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

This is getting good coverage over on the glfwda land use forum.
In the UP, seasonal roads etc not marked with state orv symbols are open to non-licensed orv's/dirt bikes/Rhino's etc, lower peninsula not. 
Vehicles over 50" are only allowed on orv routes, at least on the state trails.
Traversing trails in 4wd only allowed on triangle mapped trails(used to designate the ccc single track!).
Told at the last orv adv board meeting that full sized only need sticker for the Mounds and Silver Lake, so full sized vehicles don't get the time of day at the meetings(minimal revenue relative to orv/bikes).
Full sized veh are to stay off diamonds(snowmobile) trails and anything less than a Route(the ones with the silouette of a continental mkIV on the post).
Power/gas line right of ways illegal.
National forest trails soon to be limited to only that designated open on an upcoming master map, and it ain't pretty.
Get your riding in soon and don't overspend on lift etc cause things are coming down.
check out the land use forums on GLFDA, Michiganjeepers, jeepforum and sign the petitions, your riding area or not. 
Without numbers, we're mall crawling.


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

As a followup, get a sticker anyway. There's so much confusion on what's legal or not, that a sticker will likely keep most of the heat off. \
Recently in a nfs office, there was no agreement among 3-4 officers as to what's what.
Stay on the trail, don't harm stream banks and for cripes sake don't leave a bread crumb trail of beer cans and you're on the right track, maybe even clean up other bozo's crap just for pr, can't hurt


----------



## Dale_8_Fan (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you for the great description and breakdown.


----------

